# 2010 Geneva Auto Show Preview



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

While not the largest, the Geneva Auto Show is easily the most prestigious auto show in the world, attracting debuts of high performance models from some of the world's most exotic and revered brands. 2010 is shaping up to be no different.

Major debuts include a Ferrari hybrid concept based on the 500 GTB flagship, the 2011 BMW M5 and a new high-performance version of the Lamborghini Gallardo, referred to as either the LP57-4 SuperVeloce or the LP570-4 Superleggera.

We're also excited to see what the European tuners have on offer, with Mercedes-tuner Carlsson debuting its new C25, an SL65-based supercar and VW/Audi-tuner ABT Sportsline showing a 600-hp Audi R8 GTR, an R8 Spyder, A8 and a modified Volkswagen Golf R.

And speaking of the R, Volkswagen is set to announce a new R high-performance division at the show, with rumors of a Jetta R concept set for its debut. 

Read more preview articles about the *2010 Geneva Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

